#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  در خواست خرید ترانس هایولتاژ

## ahad9828

با سلام اقای صابری ترانس های ولتاژ تلوزیون بلر 29 اسلیم را میخواستم ضمنا مشخصات در قسمت نقشه تلویزیونهای ایرانی هست با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*amer007*,*ma1369*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام اقای صابری ترانس های ولتاژ تلوزیون بلر 29 اسلیم را میخواستم ضمنا مشخصات در قسمت نقشه تلویزیونهای ایرانی هست با تشکر


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. لطفا شماره ترانس را برایم بنویسید  و در صورت امکان مشخصات پایه ها یا لااقل لینک نقشه ای که میفرمایید.
با تشکر

----------

*amer007*,*ma1369*

----------


## ahad9828

با سلام اقای صابری مشکل همنجاست که ترانس های ولتاژ اصلی روی تلویزیون را عوض کرده اندوترانس مال خودش نیست وبنده نیز از سایت درخواست نقشه کرده ام ولی هیچ جوابی نگرفتم اگر زحمت نباشد ونگاه بکنی در قسمت نقشه های تلویزیون های ایرانی کل مشخصات تلویزیونرا نوشته و درخواست زدم با تشکر

----------

*amer007*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## ahad9828

با سلام اقای صابری مشکل همنجاست که ترانس های ولتاژ اصلی روی تلویزیون را  عوض کرده اندوترانس مال خودش نیست وبنده نیز از سایت درخواست نقشه کرده
ام ولی هیچ جوابی نگرفتم اگر زحمت نباشد ونگاه بکنی در قسمت نقشه های  تلویزیون های ایرانی کل مشخصات تلویزیونرا نوشته و درخواست زدم با تشکر
منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk69711/#ixzz1GAxWz3T9
منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk69711/#ixzz1GAxc9oOF

----------

*amer007*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام اقای صابری مشکل همنجاست که ترانس های ولتاژ اصلی روی تلویزیون را  عوض کرده اندوترانس مال خودش نیست وبنده نیز از سایت درخواست نقشه کرده
> ام ولی هیچ جوابی نگرفتم اگر زحمت نباشد ونگاه بکنی در قسمت نقشه های  تلویزیون های ایرانی کل مشخصات تلویزیونرا نوشته و درخواست زدم با تشکر
> منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk69711/#ixzz1GAxWz3T9
> منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk69711/#ixzz1GAxc9oOF


به نام خدا 
سلام باید آدرس را قرار میدادید:
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk162-120/#post404325
لطف کنید از سمت راست مشخصات پایه ها را برای من بنویسید.
روی عکسی که گذاشته اید زیاد مشخص نیست.

----------

*amer007*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## ahad9828

با سلام اقای صابری پایه ها از سمت راست عبارتند از 1-خالی 2-کلکتور  3-اوستوست 4-ولتاژ110 ولت 5-خالی 6-خالی 7-گرند (بدنه) 8-فیلمان 9-ABL  -واخرین پایه 180ولت میباشد توضیح بر اینکه ولتاژ قسمت ورتیکال از ترانس چاپر گرفته میشود با تشکر از زحمات شما اقای محترم

----------

*amer007*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام اقای صابری پایه ها از سمت راست عبارتند از 1-خالی 2-کلکتور  3-اوستوست 4-ولتاژ110 ولت 5-خالی 6-خالی 7-گرند (بدنه) 8-فیلمان 9-ABL  -واخرین پایه 180ولت میباشد توضیح بر اینکه ولتاژ قسمت ورتیکال از ترانس چاپر گرفته میشود با تشکر از زحمات شما اقای محترم


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. یه شاسی هست  که این هایولتاژ روش هست.
اگر خواستید میتونم شاسی کامل براتون بگیرم.
پیام خصوصی لطفا

----------

